# Blue LEDs



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

So I want to put some blue leds in my future Leo's home.

Something like this

1 Aquarium 24 LED Light Moonlight Strip Fish Tank BLUE | eBay

But how hard are they to wire to a transformer? I have 0 DIY ability and electricity scares me


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I have just bought the new arcadia moonlight blue LED lights for my bothe leos and are really happy with them! they are plug and play aswell. here is a link.
Arcadia Vivarium Moonlight LED System - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

how do they connect to viv? Are they just on a standard 3 pin plug?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

This system uses a great deep blue colour LED to re-create moonlight.

They are totally heat and water proof.

They are low voltage and use standard USB fittings.

In the kit we supply a USB to 3 pin adapter all included.

If I can help please let me know.

John




robzab said:


> how do they connect to viv? Are they just on a standard 3 pin plug?


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> This system uses a great deep blue colour LED to re-create moonlight.
> 
> ...


That's great thanks, how do they fix to the viv? Do they just screw on?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They come with all you need! suckers for glass and self tapping screws for wood vivs.

It really is plug and play.

John


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> They come with all you need! suckers for glass and self tapping screws for wood vivs.
> 
> It really is plug and play.
> 
> John


Sounds good, it's on the shopping list.

Better than dicking around with bare wires and blowing myself up


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

robzab said:


> So I want to put some blue leds in my future Leo's home.
> 
> Something like this
> 
> ...


I bought these,can get different lengths/colours etc abd i fitted a switch myself to it,comes with plug also.

24 Blue LED Strip Light Lamp for Aquarium Fish Tank NEW | eBay


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I've got the Arcadia moonlights and they look lovely, here's a photo, at the moment mine are pointing up as my geckos find them quite bright but I'm slowly going to turn them round as they adjust to them being on :2thumb:, my 2 are only babies and shy anyway


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I have led sets listed on here in the classifieds.
They are much brighter than the eBay ones linked to on here as well as a much lower profile.
They come with a plug already fitted and a power supply.
They have an adhesive strip and are waterproof.
I can also supply a dimmer control.
I also do the same type strips but with a remote control allowing brightness and colour to be selected.
This means a day and night light all in one unit.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

how big are the arcadia units? thinking of getting some but dont want an eye sore on the glass of my exo terra.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

About 4" in length I'd say :2thumb:


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

ordered the arcadias last night, and reserved a mack snow leo today. fingers crossed everything is here for the weekend


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> About 4" in length I'd say :2thumb:


cheers, are they chunky ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

If you want something that isn't an eye sore I have strips that are only a few mm deep but are still very bright.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Depends what you think of as chunky I guess, I don't think so, I think they are rather neat, like a little tube , maybe an inch in diameter


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is a fantastic new unit that uses a good colour high output LED.

They are totally waterproof and can be safely used with all misters. They are heat resistant and emit no detectable heat. 

They are positional and come complete as plug and play including power adapter and suckers or screws for differing vivs.

They are 12cms long and 2cm in diameter. They use USB tech and cost virtually nothing to run.

They do have a frosted front which is essential for reptile use.

LEDs emit bright light in concentrated beams. When we sought advice from UVGUIDE they were not happy at all with point source LEDS. So we listened and learned and produced the fitting with a frosted front.

This unit will comfortably moonlight a viv up to 30" long.

No UV as you all know.

John


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers again guys. Anyone got pics of these fitted in an exo?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Also would there be anyway of fixing these to the top of an exo terra ?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

Would just like to say Arcadia unit is ace. About the size of a Smartie tube. Easy to set up and gives a really nice soft blue light


----------

